# Keep it or trade it in ??



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok my fellow Ford folks, the time has come for me to turn in my 2007 F-350 lease vehicle. Pictures attached....

Here's my dilemma, my buy out on this truck is 29K, ( around 4K more than today's street value, but that's whats in the contact and Ford is not willing to deal what-so-ever ) I just turned 40K on the ticker, this is my question. Should I turn it in and buy a new 2010 ( leasing is out of the question due to cost ) or keep this one. I cannot afford the cost of a new diesel, the same truck in a 2010 diesel is 57K which = almost $900.00 a month  or a V-10 model around $700.00 a month, not so bad. I would have about $ 1500.00 in expenses taking the plow and associated aftermarkets off and re-installing on the new truck.

I figure if I use 60 months to finance would the 2010 V-10 be worth more at the end of the 60 months vs a 2007 with probably close to 80K miles..... but a diesel.

I am no longer towing the camper seen in the picture ( sold it ) so the diesel is not a absolute requirement.

As far as gas vs. diesel, diesel has always been more, anywhere between .30 and .50 cents more a gallon. I figured the V-10 is probably at best between 8 - 12 mpg while my current truck is getting anywhere from 13 - 18 mpg.....so where is the cut off point ?

Your help with matter is greatly appreciated.... !


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dump it. Buy a nice used 3/4 ton pickup.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I second that. Turn it in and purchase a used 07 for 23 or $24,000.... even a slightloy used 08 with the new body style for under $30,000. Quite stupid of ford not to want to negitiate the buyout at all. They will probably get $22,000 when they send it to auction.

In todays Market there is no reason to pay $4,000 over market value for a vehicle.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Evan528;842971 said:


> In todays Market there is no reason to pay $4,000 over market value for a vehicle.


except for the fact that that is one of the most gorgeous fords ive ever seen!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mcfly89;842985 said:


> except for the fact that that is one of the most gorgeous fords ive ever seen!!


Are you serious? It's four tires and a seat. You'd pay a 20% premium because it's pretty?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

2COR517;842990 said:


> Are you serious? It's four tires and a seat. You'd pay a 20% premium because it's pretty?


Have you seen my Ford? 4 tires and a set covers it pretty well. not much else could be said about it, lol.

Seriously tho, there are other things to factor in here. He has had the truck since its birth. so he knows what to expect from it, how it handles, how its been treated. If he keeps it he wont have to spend a dime changing, removing or replacing anything. Diesels will ALWAYS be worth more when its time to trade em in or sell them. Depending on his financing APR that $4000 premium may be offset by a lower interest rate. and on and on.

On the other hand, diesels are almost never cheaper to operate unless you keep them forever, and work em hard.gas trucks, especially big inch engines, are hard to get rid of. ya cant give em away unless someone is specifically looking for a work truck, and then they usually wont pay extra for a slick truck. so while you may pay an extra $4000 to keep this deisel, it may cost you $4000 when it comes time to sell you next gas motor truck.

I'm in a similar situation. I have a crewcab diesel when its just me and my daughter. I still haul trucks, tractors, 4 wheeler, dunebuggys, campers etc...but I have the plow truck for the heavy hauling duty too. So i could sell the duramax and buy something less expensive to operate, and with fewer seats...but Id be sacrificing so much comfort and capability. its a trade off. just gotta decide what its worth to ya.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I work for a dealer. He are two things to think about or find out. 

If the dealer buy's it they can get a discount from Ford and then turn around and sell it to you.(if they will do it) We do it at Toyota/Honda all the time. It is still cheaper for Ford to give you some kind of discount since they will have to transport it and pay auction fees. They will not give you the full $4000 but maybe 2k of it at best.

Right now at the auction you can't give away a v8 or v10 truck the same truck with a diesel will bring almost retail every time. We just sent a 2003 extra cab 7.3 4x4 with leather to the block and it brought $16,500 That's crazy but if that truck had a v8 or v10 we would have been lucky to get a bid on it and if we did it wouldnt have been anywhere near $16,500..

I would figure out what your Ford dealer will do for you. 

If you plan on keeping a gasser for a long time then the resale stuff doesn't matter.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Get rid of it. Look on ebay and other sites, there are deals all over the place. Why make a huge truck payment if you don't have to. JMO


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id keep it. looks like you have it the way you want it, why dump it and go buy another used truck when you dont know its history. unless you want a new truck really bad i would keep it. can you negoitate a extended warranty threw ford if you buy it? 700 a month for a v-10 seems pricey whats the msrp?


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont know how your lease term is set up, but are you over the mileage on it, because then they will charge you per mile at a rate set in your lease terms, and you might end up still having to pay money even to turn it in.

Personally I would keep it, There are alot more associated costs with getting a new one, tax, title, licensing, excess mileage fees, plow dismount and re-mount, and any other accessories you have or need to add or get rid of.

4,000, while over the actual value, might be worth keeping it, it would probably end up being a wash or better off.

Re-sale on a gasser sucks, you'll end up ahead when you go to sell if it is a diesel.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

As much it would be nice to buy new and support the local economy, it probably wouldn't make the most sense for several reasons:

1) You will lose way more than $4k on the residual value of driving the new off the lot.

2) You will lose the $1500 you mentioned in aftermarket stuff, so the $4k basically becomes $2500.

3) You know the history of your truck and is probably worth paying a $2500 "premium" for that over another used unknown. Plus you still may have some wiggle room with the dealer.

The taxes and fees are going to apply no matter what you do because you have only been taxed on the leased portion of the truck. So be prepared to still spend close to $2000 in taxes and fees anyways.

All that being said, you know your personal finances better than anyone, so if it doesn't pain you to do $700 a month, there is always the piece of mind of a new truck and warranty. A side note: The 2010 will be the last chance to get a V-10 in the non-chassis cab 250/350. Good Luck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So have you driven a gasser lately??? You will hate it after a few weeks or at least every time you go to the pump. Myself return the truck and look for a good used one. Ever considered a rebuit title one as a work truck. Same looks and milage but 50% cheeper to buy.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

dump it! buy a commuter car, and wait for the 2011 trucks. get the 6.2v8 when it comes out and be done with it!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Guys, thanks for ALL the comments, I appreciate them all. I was at the dealer tonight and found out some more info.

First to answer a few questions asked, I'm not over on the mileage, allowed 45K have 39K. I had a 2003 F250 V-10, it wasen't bad and yes you are right, the power is totally different. However the fact that I no longer tow anything with any weight, at least to justify the diesel, the V-10 should work.

Dealer tonight found a 2009 V-10, sticker is 52K, this thing is loaded, leather, nav, sunroof, etc. Ford is offering about 7K in rebates right now, factor that in as well as employee price, ( father in law works for Ford ) I can this down to $676.00/month after all discounts, or $ 673.00 at 1.9% fin.

The thing is at the end of 60 months I will have a truck with around 100,000 miles, but a diesel or one that is 5 yrs old with around 50K on it...gas.

The dealer figured my payment on my 2007 to be $ 627.00 with taxes, title transfer, etc.

What to do, what to do.......??


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

suzuki0702;843413 said:


> dump it! buy a commuter car, and wait for the 2011 trucks. get the 6.2v8 when it comes out and be done with it!


there making a 6.7 not a 6.2


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

I think there making a 6.2 gasser though


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Steve G.;843690 said:


> I think there making a 6.2 gasser though


i think you might be right i thought he was talking about a diesel


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Buy the 09 with the V-10.
I would


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

hydro_37;843738 said:


> Buy the 09 with the V-10.
> I would


I slept on it last night, that's probably what I'm going to do.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

IMO opinion, keep the 07


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I would definitely keep the truck you have.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

If I was in your position, and had the money, I'd go for the 09 with the V10. The 3v V10's are SWEET! And I really like the newer interiors. Last chance to get a V10 with 457lb ft of torque, the new 6.2 gasser only has 400lb ft...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*extend your current lease*

one option you might have available to you but don't know is lease extension. my lease ran out after 4 years on my truck, but i just didn't know what i wanted to do: buy new ($$$) buy used (reliable?) time was running out then someone suggested extension. I asked about it and sure enough I was able to do it and it LOWERED my payment by almost $200 because the extension was based on a used truck and not new.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

stroker79;844344 said:


> IMO opinion, keep the 07


I agree, if you like the truck keep it. I think you will be kicking yourself for leaving the diesel world.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

keep it...


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I had both an '08 v10 and the diesel. 
You would be way better off keeping your truck. I just lost my shirt getting rid of the '08 f350 lariat. Bought it for $53k (cdn) and highest trade in i could find was $31k, eight months later with only 30,000kms. DONT GET THE V10!!!!!! One dealer only offered $25k and said this truck would sit on the lot for a year.

The v10 is so gutless. I could barely pass on the highway hauling 5000lbs. Diesel has far superior power and almost double the fuel economy when hauling.....or empty. Pulling only 5000lbs I averaged 5.4 mpg. Empty on the highway was about 10-11.5 mpg.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I had two identical trucks with both motors and I was spending at least $200-300 per month more on gas for the v10.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

KEEP THE 07 Diesel, Simple Choice, V-10s Are a waste of money plus the power trader off, Plus is so cool to have a diesel!!!!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Gr8WhiteNorth;844673 said:


> I had both an '08 v10 and the diesel.
> You would be way better off keeping your truck. I just lost my shirt getting rid of the '08 f350 lariat. Bought it for $53k (cdn) and highest trade in i could find was $31k, eight months later with only 30,000kms. DONT GET THE V10!!!!!! One dealer only offered $25k and said this truck would sit on the lot for a year.
> 
> The v10 is so gutless. I could barely pass on the highway hauling 5000lbs. Diesel has far superior power and almost double the fuel economy when hauling.....or empty. Pulling only 5000lbs I averaged 5.4 mpg. Empty on the highway was about 10-11.5 mpg.
> ...


I think there was something wrong with your truck. V10's aren't known for great fuel economy, but I've never ever seen numbers that low in either of my V10's. Gutless doesn't exactly come to mind either, either the 2000 or 2005 V10 can outrun the 01 PSD any day of the week loaded or unloaded.

PS. It's people that trash talk the V10 like you that give it a bad name. Look in the reasons why not to buy a Ford thread, and you can see it's pretty clear why more and more people are turning to gassers instead of diesels. Plow trucks need to be reliable, a 6.uhoh is the last thing I'd want under the hood of a plow truck.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think youll regret getting rid of your diesel, plus on gas trucks the resale is just horrible compared to a diesel.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Gr8WhiteNorth;844673 said:


> I had both an '08 v10 and the diesel.
> You would be way better off keeping your truck. I just lost my shirt getting rid of the '08 f350 lariat. Bought it for $53k (cdn) and highest trade in i could find was $31k, eight months later with only 30,000kms. DONT GET THE V10!!!!!! One dealer only offered $25k and said this truck would sit on the lot for a year.
> 
> The v10 is so gutless. I could barely pass on the highway hauling 5000lbs. Diesel has far superior power and almost double the fuel economy when hauling.....or empty. Pulling only 5000lbs I averaged 5.4 mpg. Empty on the highway was about 10-11.5 mpg.
> ...


a gutless v10? yyyeeeeaaah. only, not. the resale is a valid point, but the gutless nonsense after that point is just that....nonsense.



wizardsr;844785 said:


> I think there was something wrong with your truck. V10's aren't known for great fuel economy, but I've never ever seen numbers that low in either of my V10's. Gutless doesn't exactly come to mind either, either the 2000 or 2005 V10 can outrun the 01 PSD any day of the week loaded or unloaded.
> 
> PS. It's people that trash talk the V10 like you that give it a bad name. Look in the reasons why not to buy a Ford thread, and you can see it's pretty clear why more and more people are turning to gassers instead of diesels. Plow trucks need to be reliable, a 6.uhoh is the last thing I'd want under the hood of a plow truck.


Id hate to know I had to outrun any of the new stock diesels with my v10...its certainly not gutless, but those long hills are where that turbo really shines. i've said it b4, the v10 is a rip to drive with a 5 speed, and id give those diesels a run for their money, but it wont hang with my hypertech'd duramax. reliability is good on the v10s other than exhaust manifold bolts and spark plugs on the early models. but it seems if you get a good 6.0 it stays good, if you get a problematic one, it'll eat you outta house and home.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

mcfly89;844845 said:


> a gutless v10? yyyeeeeaaah. only, not. the resale is a valid point, but the gutless nonsense after that point is just that....nonsense.
> 
> Id hate to know I had to outrun any of the new stock diesels with my v10...its certainly not gutless, but those long hills are where that turbo really shines. i've said it b4, the v10 is a rip to drive with a 5 speed, and id give those diesels a run for their money, but it wont hang with my hypertech'd duramax. reliability is good on the v10s other than exhaust manifold bolts and spark plugs on the early models. but it seems if you get a good 6.0 it stays good, if you get a problematic one, it'll eat you outta house and home.


I was comparing stock to stock. I was traveling with a buddy of mine from Indiana to MN, both trucks pulling identical new 24' enclosed haulmark's from the factory. His truck is a stock 03 F350 Crew Cab PSD, mine was a stock 05 Crew Cab V10. He had an empty bed and 1 passenger, I had a blizzard 800HD in the bed and no passengers. We were even at the bottom of the hill coming up I90 out of the river basin coming into MN, we both laid them down, and the V10 clearly had the edge as I was pulling away from him. It wasn't a huge difference, but just kind of shows you dont NEED a diesel, and the V10 is no slouch. If I was towing heavy day in and day out, I'd probably have a diesel, as that's where they shine. But I only tow once or twice a week, and the V10 does it just fine, and has for 84k miles with nothing but oil changes, the motor's never flinched, it just keeps working.Only problems have been ball joints (an 8611lp for 4 years will do that), and rear axle seals.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

wizardsr;844921 said:


> I was comparing stock to stock. I was traveling with a buddy of mine from Indiana to MN, both trucks pulling identical new 24' enclosed haulmark's from the factory. His truck is a stock 03 F350 Crew Cab PSD, mine was a stock 05 Crew Cab V10. He had an empty bed and 1 passenger, I had a blizzard 800HD in the bed and no passengers. We were even at the bottom of the hill coming up I90 out of the river basin coming into MN, we both laid them down, and the V10 clearly had the edge as I was pulling away from him. It wasn't a huge difference, but just kind of shows you dont NEED a diesel, and the V10 is no slouch. If I was towing heavy day in and day out, I'd probably have a diesel, as that's where they shine. But I only tow once or twice a week, and the V10 does it just fine, and has for 84k miles with nothing but oil changes, the motor's never flinched, it just keeps working.Only problems have been ball joints (an 8611lp for 4 years will do that), and rear axle seals.


well let me just say, I'm absolutely not a ford fan....but I love my v10


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

ohh god hes relapsing....time for an intervention


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

He's all over the road..


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

albhb3;845186 said:


> ohh god hes relapsing....time for an intervention


hehehe, Still got my duramax to keep me grounded, no worries


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

mcfly89;845202 said:


> hehehe, Still got my duramax to keep me grounded, no worries


That'll keep you grounded all right, "like a rock;" stuck, back at the shop.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, all kinds of opinions on this all over the place.

Personally, and I've had at least 10 Super duty's since 2000, is to get the new '09 V10 or if your not towing any longer, look for an '09 V8 also. Don't get me wrong, I love Diesel's just as much as others here, but cost wise, it's just not what it used to be.

The last couple I have had have all had the 5.4L V8 in them and they have been great. I have plowed with all of them, and even towed my 30', 10K boat and trailer without any issues. Is it a race truck while towing 10K? No, but is it supposed to be. I have never once felt that it was underpowered in any way.

When I just bought my new '09 about a month ago, I noticed that the dealer (large truck dealer) didn't have nearly the Diesels on the lot that they have for at least the past 10+ years.

The owner was telling me that ever since the Diesel fuel prices surpassed Gas prices and then on top of it lost the larger MPG edge, that they can't get rid of these trucks. They had some brand new Diesel's on the lot that had been sitting there for a year! I could have bought the same truck as I have now with a Diesel vs. the 5.4 V8 for not all that much more.

At first I was pondering the idea, and even discussed it with the dealer, about resale etc... The dealer, who would have made more selling the Diesel, suggested the V8. He also indicated to me that when people are bringing in Diesels for trade, that they are super low balling them as they just can't turn around and sell them like they used to.

Bottom line is the almighty Diesel market just isn't what it once used to be, again this is coming from someone who loved Diesels just like many of the others here.

As for costs, your going to have to pay full tax on what they sell you your truck for, and with it being $4k over current values, this just doesn't make sense.

You'd be much better off going with a new '09 that you can find, taking the rebates and your into a new truck, with new warranty etc... I think the rates that they quoted you are pretty good as well.

While I know sometimes the dealers will only allow either a low APR or Rebate money, usually not both, try looking at this credit unions rates, and you might see that it's truly a win-win with the new truck! www.penfed.org

I too was thinking of waiting to get a '10 model as the '11's won't be here in time for what I need it for, and why go with a '10 when it's the exact same thing as an '09 but without the large rebates of the '09 models.

I used to push Diesel to anyone and everyone years ago. Today, unless you really NEED a Diesel or just have money to throw away, the Gas alternative is your best bet!

This is a pic of the '05 F250 with the 5.4L V8 towing. Pulled this with no troubles at all.









Pic of same truck with 8' Western Pro Plow.


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree dont go new, eather keep what you have or dump it and go on autotrader or something and find a used truck for a good price


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

the reason the ford diesel market is slumping is because of ford diesels. GM and Dodge don't have the same problem. not to say there havent been growing pains with other brands.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

wizardsr;844921 said:


> I was comparing stock to stock. I was traveling with a buddy of mine from Indiana to MN, both trucks pulling identical new 24' enclosed haulmark's from the factory. His truck is a stock 03 F350 Crew Cab PSD, mine was a stock 05 Crew Cab V10. He had an empty bed and 1 passenger, I had a blizzard 800HD in the bed and no passengers. We were even at the bottom of the hill coming up I90 out of the river basin coming into MN, we both laid them down, and the V10 clearly had the edge as I was pulling away from him. It wasn't a huge difference, but just kind of shows you dont NEED a diesel, and the V10 is no slouch. If I was towing heavy day in and day out, I'd probably have a diesel, as that's where they shine. But I only tow once or twice a week, and the V10 does it just fine, and has for 84k miles with nothing but oil changes, the motor's never flinched, it just keeps working.Only problems have been ball joints (an 8611lp for 4 years will do that), and rear axle seals.


But your buddy passed you at everyother gas station, right?


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok. I'm the odd man out here. I don't buy new anymore. The thought of all that cash going down the drain the moment I drive off the lot has taken its toll over the years. My last "New" vehicle was an 05 Audi for my now Ex wife. I haven't had "new" for me since 1997, and here's why...
Trucks have become popular with people who don't "Need" trucks, they just want them. A lot of younger folks are buying trucks with $676 a month payments, only to find out ya still gotta feed the thing too. After a while, they get turned in for a hyundai. That's where I come in. I get a truck that's clean, low miles, and priced right. If you look the vehicle over thoroughly, you can tell if it was worked or a daily driver. Hell, my 97 F250 LD only has 57,000 miles on it and i'm the second and fourth owner (there's a story there). I had a 2000 F250SD ext cab V10 that was a freakin' awesome rig. Bought it with 80,000 miles and the guy I eventually sold it to is still loving it as much as I did. Neither of us had any problems to speak of with it.
I do feel guilty (at times) that I'm not helping support the big 3 by doing this, but Ford at least seems to still love me:laughing:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Question...do you *really* need a *loaded* 50k+ truck??


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Newdude;845828 said:


> Question...do you *really* need a *loaded* 50k+ truck??


I also used the truck for another job of mine where on occasion I'm taking customers out in it. The wife will not allow me a car and a truck so I figured I would just get the samething I have now.

My current truck stickerd at $ 52,907.00


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just a idea. I bought a new 09 about 2 months ago. F-350 cc lb 6.4 xlt. Not as nice inside as some but still really nice. Sticker was 52 and I walked out the door for 41,300. I only financed for 36months but for 60 or 72 months the payment would not be bad, about $704 if financed for 72 months. It would still be nice enough to take your customers out in.
Robert


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

rob_cook2001;847227 said:


> Just a idea. I bought a new 09 about 2 months ago. F-350 cc lb 6.4 xlt. Not as nice inside as some but still really nice. Sticker was 52 and I walked out the door for 41,300. I only financed for 36months but for 60 or 72 months the payment would not be bad, about $704 if financed for 72 months. It would still be nice enough to take your customers out in.
> Robert


Yeah that isn't to bad, I'm thinking about going to look at this V-10 later this week, it's about a 2-1/2 hr drive but for something I plan on keeping for sometime I wanna drive it. I have some other business in the area as well.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Its a shame there are so few new v-10's at the dealers. They are a great compromise between the gutless v-8 and the overpriced diesels.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Eyesell;842950 said:


> Ok my fellow Ford folks, the time has come for me to turn in my 2007 F-350 lease vehicle. Pictures attached....
> 
> Here's my dilemma, my buy out on this truck is 29K, ( around 4K more than today's street value, but that's whats in the contact and Ford is not willing to deal what-so-ever ) I just turned 40K on the ticker, this is my question. Should I turn it in and buy a new 2010 ( leasing is out of the question due to cost ) or keep this one. I cannot afford the cost of a new diesel, the same truck in a 2010 diesel is 57K which = almost $900.00 a month  or a V-10 model around $700.00 a month, not so bad. I would have about $ 1500.00 in expenses taking the plow and associated aftermarkets off and re-installing on the new truck.
> 
> ...


at that price by all means dump it. The new 3valve v-10's geat mileage like you quoted on current vehicle and can be tweaked from there. I would not consider the new 6.7l power stroke as its been said to already have issues.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Case580M;848862 said:


> at that price by all means dump it. The new 3valve v-10's geat mileage like you quoted on current vehicle and can be tweaked from there. I would not consider the new 6.7l power stroke as its been said to already have issues.


The 6.7 psd is not even out yet lol


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Well the new rebates are out, and as I thought nothing changed


----------

